# Masonite doors?



## BoxerOK (Feb 14, 2009)

I need to replace my front entry door.  

I have looked at Lowe's, Home Depot, and our local Habitat for Humanity remodeling store.

The only door I like at Habitat is an all wood door, and I'm not keen on the maintenance for that.  Home Depot's prices are better than Lowe's, and their stock was in better condition.  

The door I like the looks of the best is a Masonite steel door.  Any opinions on this?

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome BoxerOK:
The steel door will make you a good one. It will need occasional painting to protect from rust and to keep it up with your decor.
Normally steel doors don't need a storm door with them and some will void their warranty if you do use a storm door. You may want to check on that for future reference.
Glenn


----------



## BoxerOK (Feb 14, 2009)

Great!  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I'll check into the storm door situation.


----------



## jdougn (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome BoxerOK,

Glenn is right on his advice. A Masonite door is a good quality door and will work well. On any door, the storm door can generate enough heat to melt the plastic trim around the windows. I would stay away from the wood doors. They require too much maintenance in most applications.
just my .02, Doug


----------

